# Lifestraw water filter - Yes or No?



## survivorguy121 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi guys,

Been looking at some different options of water filters for when out hiking or any time you're caught off guard without water. Came across this - LifeStraw Review 2016 - The Best Portable Water Filter? and it looks pretty cool. It's called the lifestraw but it looks kind of small to do any real good..

Does anyone have experience using this? If it sucks any recommendation on a good portable water filter?


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

I've been looking in to this as well and have decided to purchase the one in the bottle. It's got some pretty good reviews across the board. I plan to also supplement mine with a Sawyer Mini, purification tablets, and eventually some gravity fed system.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Life straw as a backup,carry in a shirt pocket, it would work well when your on the move and can't stay in one place very long.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes. Life straw is a quality product and will serve you well. I have them in my hunting gear and bobs. Enough for everyone. I also have a sawyer mini for each person. It has some extra flexibility in its use and lasts longer. Check it out. U tube videos are out there. Lots of detail on previous posts on this forum concerning this subject. If your bugging in check out a berky and the life saver jerry can.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As said good for on the move, need something like a Big Berkey for daily use within a family.

I have and use one everyday, all our potable water goes through it.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I picked up a sawyer mini a while back along with some tablets. I keep them in my car bag along with some coffee filters just in case I have to get some lake/river water.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

LifeStraw dosn't suck...But you have to suck to use it! :vs_whistle: (Get it, suck to use it? Ha)

Sawyer Mini is good for more uses but having some LifeStraws around, or both, is better than filtering water from your old poo-poo undies.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have two lifestraws , and I have a few other ways to purify water . " just the basic things ".


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

For the price and lightweight a lifestraw is a great choice. Got one in the bag


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I prefer a Sawyer Mini.... both for hiking/camping as well as in my BOB.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well thought we had a lively discussion on this a year or so back. At the time it was generally agreed Sawyers was better than life straws but apparently somebody has now decided to change up the findings. We have two Sawyers which we use to filter out the toilet paper remnants form the city tap water. Nothing is going to cure poison water..except how the Lord handles it which is steam distillation. If a person is worried about germs..us old boy scouts was taught to dump in a little clorox. Yall kindly straighten up. Thanks. |
How to Purify Water amount of bleach per gallon


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Got a Burkey and a life straw. I hadn't seen the sawyer mini's. They are pretty cool.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes -the larger ones can filter out viruses.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> ...........us old boy scouts was taught to dump in a little clorox............


Keep in mind that off-the-shelf liquid bleaches degrade over time... as much as 20% of their effectiveness is lost in 6 months.

https://www.clorox.com/dr-laundry/shelf-life/


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the scoop on the bleach going out of date. Seems like I heard that rumor. How about a little pool shock? That supposed to last forever. In fact seems like somebody posted some info on how to make up a strong slurry which is then diluted down to handle so many gallons. Now to save break out the slide rules to do the math..will guarantee one lb in 10,000 works great. So it just take a adding machine to figger out how much for one gallon. There ya go. 
http://www.backdoorsurvival.com/how-to-use-pool-shock-to-purify-water/


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I've wondered about the life straw promos. They show a guy on his hands and knees drinking from a river/stream, for pete's sake carry a gallon ziplock, and drink standing up! Opsec. jmho.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

no. buy saywer instead. its smaller, better functionality, better adaptability, SIGNIFICANTLY longer lifespan.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

They each have their individual application. I own all.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a few of both as well in my BOB's and GHB's along with purification tablets. Remember they are a stop gap measure meant for Temp/emergency use. You will need a longer term filtration system long term.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

survivorguy121 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Been looking at some different options of water filters for when out hiking or any time you're caught off guard without water. Came across this - LifeStraw Review 2016 - The Best Portable Water Filter? and it looks pretty cool. It's called the lifestraw but it looks kind of small to do any real good..
> 
> Does anyone have experience using this? If it sucks any recommendation on a good portable water filter?


Sawyer is a much better design in my opinion. You can back flush it with the included syringe to extend the service life on it. It also comes with a collapsible bag for water. The threads on it work on pop/soda bottles, so you can scrounge garbage bottles and clean and then use for water containers. I believe the sawyer mini (maybe the larger versions also) can be adapted to work with Camelbacks. You don't have to constantly look for water sources like you do with the straw. With the Sawyer you can take the water with you.

I also have the Katadyn Hiker Pro water filter. It is a pump type system but is pretty good.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> no. buy saywer instead. its smaller, better functionality, better adaptability, SIGNIFICANTLY longer lifespan.


I agree with this. I have used both lifestraw and sawyer and sawyer is the way to go.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sawyer PointOne for me. Higher filtration rate, and can be easily made into a full filtering system for long term use. Originally rated for "One Million Gallons", though due to legal issues, they've drawn that back a bit.

That said, I do own two LifeStraws to keep in bags.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Sawyer is a much better design in my opinion. You can back flush it with the included syringe to extend the service life on it. It also comes with a collapsible bag for water. The threads on it work on pop/soda bottles, so you can scrounge garbage bottles and clean and then use for water containers. I believe the sawyer mini (maybe the larger versions also) can be adapted to work with Camelbacks. You don't have to constantly look for water sources like you do with the straw. With the Sawyer you can take the water with you.
> 
> I also have the Katadyn Hiker Pro water filter. It is a pump type system but is pretty good.


not really an adaptation, just stick the hose on the already integrated nipples on both ends... It can be your mouthpiece, or you can mount it at any point in the hose you choose.

it also comes with a straw to provide the exact same functionality as a lifestaw, and a small bladder.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I have one in my bug out bag. Just for on the move, "works in a pinch" situation.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There's a host of water filters out there now. I have the MSR Sweetwater that is great and I have the Katadyn Pocket Micro Filter that is outstanding. Whatever suits your needs and fits your budget is the simple answer. They all have to meet certain criteria. Some people like a dual approach. A filter for flavor and clarity followed by a steri-pen for absolute safety.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I keep a Katadyn Pocket in my BOB. It's pricey but worth it.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

We each have one in our go bags.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Sawyer mini is a popular choice but I go hunting with a life straw and use it in the fresh northern water just to be safe. My water system is the straw and a gsr stainless cup. Scoop and drink. 1000s of fresh water lakes and streams in northern Ontario. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Sure, it's always good to have a backup portable water filter.
What could it hurt...


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

YES. They work very well are small , lite , easy to use. Get a couple- put one in every vehicle bag/ Backpack. I like other filters for group / camp use but these are hard to beat if some one gets separated. 

I no longer carry a canteen rather I carry plastic drink bottles that a filter screws onto it. Fill bottle with cleanest I can find then just drink thru filter. Flood waters carry two bottles fill one and let it settle . A lot of mud and stuff you do not want to know about will settle . Slowly pour off clear then filter it, throw brown junk away . Keeps as much junk out of filter so you can, drink faster and longer before filter is no longer usable.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Lesson learned: this weekend my co-worker's son was given a knockoff Lifestraw type filter. $20 bucks at an army surplus store. Being a kid, he was drinking from a pond, and from rainwater puddles. At 2:00 this morning the vomiting and diarrhea set in. Now, I understand there could be multiple factors, and I expressed those to his mom. But my thoughts are that sometimes generic or "comparable to" items are not.


----------



## antoniogcruz (Oct 9, 2017)

Great for small packs I prefer the length over the sawyer mini, but I like the mini too.


----------

